# No ENnies Site?



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 29, 2008)

I noticed the ENnies site is down for reconstruction. i was wondering if there was any news on submissions, deadlines, new info etc .for 2009?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 7, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2009)

The site's being worked on - should be back up soon!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 9, 2009)

Cheers!

I can read some of it, but only by sifting through the HTML/ASP code right now.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 1, 2009)

ENnie News?

Under Construction

My understanding is that the Judges are appointed earlier these days so they have the best part of a year to assess material in a more even stream rather than a lot of material in a short amount of time.

As  there's only four months left of submission time and no site to speak of, I'm just wondering if there was a more concrete status update?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm asking people behind the scenes.  Categories rarely change too much except when we don't get enough submissions to fill a category.  If it is gaming related we have a category it should fit into.  If you have questions about a specific product and where it might fit, point it out and I'll give you an opinion.  

I have no idea what is going on with the web site.  That's not my area.  Judges (of which I am one) were appointed at Gen Con 2008.  We got a small load of submissions then and a couple more submissions have come in since then.  I do encourage people to submit early and submit often.  I was a judge many years ago when we did not have all this extra time and I can tell you that was not fun.


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2009)

Approximately how many companies have submitted materials thus far this awards cycle?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2009)

My guess is about 2 dozen.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, my questions are I hope fairly logical.  I'd be grateful to know:

1) What categories are up this year?
2) Where do we acquire the forms for filling in?
3) Where do we send the completed forms to?
4) Where do we send material for submission to?
5) I am assuming it's still six copies with the first alternate choice taking over from the Judge who stepped down?

Cheers!

With the web site down it looks like there are no ENnies this year. It sounds like there is, but that's not what it _looks_ like.

It just seems a little odd that the old site was taken down and a 'blank' site left in place, rather than leaving the old site up until the new one was ready!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2009)

Some of my information is lacking.  That's because I'm not in charge and while I know my business, I don't know other people's. 



PaulMaclean said:


> 1) What categories are up this year?




Same as last year until we say differently.    The categories never change much, but if you have a suggestions we are willing to listen.



> 2) Where do we acquire the forms for filling in?




Hopefully, we will have that ready for people soon.  



> 3) Where do we send the completed forms to?
> 4) Where do we send material for submission to?




That will be on the forms.  What are you looking to send in?  



> 5) I am assuming it's still six copies with the first alternate choice taking over from the Judge who stepped down?




That is correct.  



> With the web site down it looks like there are no ENnies this year. It sounds like there is, but that's not what it _looks_ like.
> 
> It just seems a little odd that the old site was taken down and a 'blank' site left in place, rather than leaving the old site up until the new one was ready!




I agree.  The ENnies are still going to happen.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, well, looks like we'll just have to be patient until something concrete appears.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya, I wish I had more answers for you.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like most of the site is there, now, just a few documents missing and some dates need updating, but it's back.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like most of the site is there, now, just a few documents missing and some dates need updating, but it's back.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya, we got people working on it.  I wasn't going to declare it back till some things get fixed on it.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 13, 2009)

I see it's been announced on the front page.

I don't know if the web person is aware, but the Podcast Submission form link is broken:

http://www.ENnieawards.com/ENnies Podcast Submission Form 2008.pdf


----------

